# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  17-19 февраля веченринка "Свадьба"@WKAFF

## Anastasiya

Первая громкая тематическая вечеринка этого года в "Шкафу"!
Настоящая свадьба, а точнее Свадьба по-настоящему!

17 февраля в четверг "Девичник"
Это вечер развлечений для девушек! Девушки смогут развлечься, а парни наконец-то узнают, чем занимаются на "Девичниках"!
Вход свободный!

18 февраля пятница "Мальчишник"
Не сложно догадаться, чем обычно занимаются парни перед свадьбой своего друга. Но все не так уж и просто...
Вход 20 грн!

19 февраля суббота "Свадьба"
Самая настоящая роспись всех желающих пар! Мы поддерживаем любую конфессию (лучше выдумать корректности и прикола ради).
Соблюдение обрядов и традиций - давка хрусталя, издевательство на караваем и т.д.
Настоящая тамада на весь вечер и сюрпризы для гостей!
Конкурсы, игры, танцы, салаты для лица и "Горько"!
Никто не сможет устоять на месте под заводную музыку от TAMARA!

Вход 30 грн!
Для брачующихся и их свидетелей в нарядах вход бесплатный!
Для жаждущих брака потенциальных невест в свадебных нарядах (особенно с локонами-бутылками) и для храбрых желающих связать себя узами брака на всю ночь женихов у куздюмах вход тоже бесплатный!

*Все желающие сочетаться браком должны подать заявки до 16 февраля* (чтобы на девичнике и на мальчишнике тоже поздравляли) через администраторов в клубе!
Для этого мы готовим специальные анкеты!

Создадим новые ячейки общества!
Горько!

----------


## Anastasiya

Завтра 16 февраля последний день подачи заявок!

----------


## Mephisto

Как прошло все Насть? )

----------


## Anastasiya

Замечательно прошло! По полной! Спасибо всем, кто пришел, и поздравления всем, кто женился (или замуж вышли))))

----------

